# LED headlights on Audi Le Mans Quattro



## PhotonBoy (Sep 10, 2003)

Unveiled in Frankfurt: the Audi Le Mans Quattro

"...The trapezoidal shape of the Audi 'single-frame' grille is a distinctive feature of the front end, flanked on the right and left by additional large air inlets. Their upper ends are flush with the flat-strip LED headlights, which have clear-glass covers.

LED - these three letters stand for "light-emitting diode" - a technology with confirmed advantages, such as a tenfold reduction in power consumption compared with conventional bulbs, but with a very much longer operating life.

Nor is that all - the LED principle has even more potential for future uses. In a later development stage, LED headlights will enable dynamic cornering beams to be provided by a system that does not use any moving parts. By switching additional LED elements on and off electronically, the light beam can be varied in width and direction.

Another LED advantage is that the lighting elements take up less room than conventional ones, so that the designers have more scope for exercising their talent. The 17 cooled light sources on each side are much closer to the transparent cover than is normally the case, and the covers too are of reduced size, so that the entire front end of the car looks more compact and tauter in its styling. The light-emitting diodes for the flashing turn indicators separate the two LED blocks used for the dipped and full headlight beams. The side turn indicator repeaters, housed in the base of the outside mirrors, also use this new technology."

Audi Le Mans Quattro - Large Image


----------



## chamenos (Sep 10, 2003)

i wonder if they got the tint issues worked out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

